# Sad Songs



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

Sad songs that you like.

Right now, I've reached a new high (low?) in the world of sad songs with The Heap Princess and Apostrophe.

Goddamn it, sasakure.UK. Not again.


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

I liked the first one, it was sad... but I don't really see how the other two are sad.  Anyway, everybody should know "Friends Forever" by Vitamic C.  We played it during the rally today for the seniors and I nearly cried.  I'm going to miss my senior friends so much :'(


----------



## Dannichu (May 21, 2011)

Because I love my sad musicals, For Good (Wicked) and Life Support (Rent) deserve mentions.

And Goodbye to You by Michelle Branch, because it plays in a _really_ sad episode of Buffy ;;

And R.E.M.'s Everybody Hurts and U2's Stuck in a Moment are both incredibly sad (the former more than the latter), but the overall message of 'you're not the only one in pain' adds a bit of comfort.


----------



## Minish (May 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> And Goodbye to You by Michelle Branch, because it plays in a _really_ sad episode of Buffy ;;


Ahhh, I _know_ right! ;~;

Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley), Final Distance (Utada Hikaru), Passage (Vienna Teng), Hello (Evanescence), Dear My Closest Friend (Flyleaf) off the top of my head.

Passage is pretty _disturbingly_ sad. If I'm already in a sad mood, Hello can reduce me to tears.


----------



## bulbasaur (May 21, 2011)

This song makes me cry for humanity.


----------



## Tarvos (May 21, 2011)

Probably anything I'm actually listening to, but... here goes...

Clint Mansell & Kronos Quartet - Requiem for a Dream OST
Anathema - everything except the new album
Katatonia - all
Rammstein - plenty of songs
Porcupine Tree - pretty much everything, but particularly "Collapse the Light into Earth"

I could go on forever.

I don't like happy music.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Sound of Muzak


----------



## Keltena (May 22, 2011)

I agree completely on "Hello", "For Good", and "Passage". Other sad songs include "Chemo Limo" by Regina Spektor (only song to ever make me cry) and "Vanilla Twilight" by Owl City (cute and sweet until you remember it's about the singer's girlfriend's death). I also get really sad listening to "Alternia" from the Homestuck album AlterniaBound, because it goes along with a heartbreaking part of the story.


----------



## Aletheia (May 22, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Rammstein - plenty of songs


Like so?

Edit: Also I just realized what Rosenrot is actually based on :P
(man, Goethe made _no _sense when I was little)

Surprised no one's mentioned The Sound of Silence yet.


----------



## Tarvos (May 22, 2011)

S&G are a goldmine when it comes to sad songs yes.


----------



## Spatz (May 23, 2011)

This one.


----------



## Automata heart (May 23, 2011)

Kagamine rin kokoro. I've never made it to the end without crying. dark woods circus is quite sad if you think about how miku feels. and, for some reson, hatsune miku's Hato makes me cry.


----------

